# Hub beim MiniDh



## Bremsbelag (15. April 2012)

Hi.

Beim 2008er ist ja sowit ich weiß original ein 200mm/50mm Hub Dämpfer verbaut, wäre es sinnvoll auch einen mit 57mm Hub einzubauen? Wie würde sich das auswirken? Nachteile? Würde ggf vorne auch mal auf 180mm umsteigen, derzeit nur 160mm verbaut.


----------



## la bourde (15. April 2012)

Na ja, es ging auf einigen Rahmen (ein Mitarbeiter von BOS und sein Bruder sind sogar einen Prototyp mit 60mm Hub gefahren) und Commencal  (bzw Nicolas Ménard) wusste auch, dass es kompatible sei, laut 3D Modell.
Leider gibt es immer einen Unterschied zwischen das 3D Modell und die Wirklichkeit, daher hat Commencal immer gesagt, dass es inkompatible sei.

Du kannst gern probieren, ich denke aber nicht, dass es was groß ändern wird ...
Ich hatte auch erst mal 200*57 auf meinem meta55 (vip'r), und dann hat BOS auf 200*51 meinen Vip'r reduziert.
Ich habe keinen großen Unterschied gespürt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsbelag (19. April 2012)

danke für die Info.

Hab mal spasseshalber beider, also 50/57mm verbaut, der unterschied ist wirklich gering, der Rahmen machst aber mit. 

mfg
bb


----------

